# Atrazine



## Vol

From Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/news/2016/09/natl-corn-growers-assn-atrazine-an-important-tool-for-conservation-farming-2016-09-09/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=ecf2893e35-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-ecf2893e35-296641129


----------



## slowzuki

It's also the most commonly found pesticide in drinking water in North America with much stronger links to birth defects and cancers than 24d or roundup.

Maybe shouldn't be banned but perhaps the label restrictions aren't protecting water supplies adequately and need to be revised.


----------



## panhandle9400

I use it every year ............................


----------



## Tx Jim

slowzuki said:


> It's also the most commonly found pesticide in drinking water in North America with much stronger links to birth defects and cancers than 24d or roundup.


Dang I didn't know Atrazine killed insects/larvae.


----------



## slowzuki

Herbicides are types of pesticides - I didn't know either until reading why all the legislations are written as pesticide control acts etc.


----------



## slowzuki

Fungicides and rodenticides are also considered pesticides.


----------



## haybaler101

Goes on every acre of corn I have ever planted. Been farming for 30 years.


----------



## Tx Jim

slowzuki said:


> Fungicides and rodenticides are also considered pesticides.


Thanks for correcting my mistake!.

Jim.


----------



## Vol

slowzuki said:


> Herbicides are types of pesticides - I didn't know either until reading why all the legislations are written as pesticide control acts etc.


I also found that out a little over a year ago when I had to re-up my applicators license.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

They all kill/control pests......that's the easy way to remember. Just depends on whether its weed/grass pests, fungus pests, insect pests, rodent pests, etc. they need to develop a swineicide for our pig pests.....wait, they have one...just a legal issue.


----------



## slowzuki

Are those wild pigs worth eating?


----------



## swmnhay

slowzuki said:


> Are those wild pigs worth eating?


some people like them.Ive never had any bit the BIL went on a hunt and butchered the wild hog and said its good.I'm thinking a wild boar would be quite rancid.I think a lot grind the whole hog and make sausage and spice the heck out of it.


----------



## somedevildawg

slowzuki said:


> Are those wild pigs worth eating?


Absolutely......fine eating. The big boars we don't eat. The smaller pigs are very good. Easy to kill. Impossible to eradicate


----------



## Vol

Here, one has to be concerned with Trichinosis and Brucellosis from our wild hogs. You can kill both with cooking temperatures 150-160° internally....or you can kill Trich with freezing temps of 5° for 20 days....the lower the freezing temp the shorter the days.

I have personally known of guys getting Trich from undercooked wild pig here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

We have the same with pigs.....they have to be handled a bit differently, I use gloves always when handling, be it dragging them out or butchering.....definitely want to cook wild pig "done". I don't eat it like my steak, medium rare........that's a sure fire way to end up sick. Most are cooked low and slow......


----------



## olschoolsteel

Me personally I like to pick and choose the carcinogens that I ingest. If its in the air I breathe, the water I drink, or the food I eat, then I disagree with that.

Atrazine bio-accumulates through he food chain. It does not naturally break down in nature. It gets stored in the fat of animals and accumulates in the next species that eats it. It can be traced all the way back to the source, just like DDT, the former Nobel prize winning pesticide that is now banned.

But dont worry, by the time they ban it, the weeds will be genetically immune to it, and there will be 2 more broad spectrums on the shelf to take its place.


----------



## stack em up

Use atrazine on all my oats acres every year. About the most cost effective broadleaf control there is. As far as finding it in the drinking water, as with everything, it has to be used with respect.


----------



## swmnhay

stack em up said:


> Use atrazine on all my oats acres every year. About the most cost effective broadleaf control there is. As far as finding it in the drinking water, as with everything, it has to be used with respect.


Atrazine on oats???I thought atrazine would kill oats.


----------



## stack em up

swmnhay said:


> Atrazine on oats???I thought atrazine would kill oats.


Never has! Use just under a pound an acre, works fabulous.


----------



## FarmerCline

stack em up said:


> Use atrazine on all my oats acres every year. About the most cost effective broadleaf control there is. As far as finding it in the drinking water, as with everything, it has to be used with respect.


 That's very interesting. I just rented a piece of ground that had corn on it this year and a full rate of atrazine was sprayed back in May. I was wanting to plant winter oats next month on this ground but was worried they would either not come up well or would be stunted from the atrazine. I read the label for atrazine and it doesn't even list that winter wheat can be planted in the fall after corn harvest and oats seem to be much more sensitive to many herbicides than wheat.


----------

